# Kindle fire 7" root to 8.9" by mistake



## Sneiku3 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hello

I"ve accidently root my kindle fire hd 7 to a 8"9 firmware. And now is bricked.Can i somehow unbricked with fastboot cable?or anyothet solutions??is there anychance for my kindle to work now or in the future?thank you

- sneiku


----------

